# Vernon, BC To Fresno, CA... which resorts to hit?



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

off the top of my head:

Mt. Hood Meadows
Heavenly - Lake Tahoe
Northstar - Lake Tahoe
Boreal - Lake Tahoe
Mammoth, Mammoth Lakes

wow you can hit some of the best resorts in the west on your way down. nice.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

kyouness said:


> off the top of my head:
> 
> Mt. Hood Meadows
> Heavenly - Lake Tahoe
> ...


Ah sweet

Thansk for the list I needed a starting point.

Anyone hit Mnt. Baker?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Just go to Baker and stop there.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Just go to Baker and stop there.


Yea thats what I thought. Gonna be fun.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Any smaller hills that anyone knows of?

Also which of the tahoe hills is most snowboard friendly?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd say Northstar and Heavenly are probably more snowboard oriented but the last time I have been to Tahoe was more than 4 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

i found Boreal and Kirkwood to be more snowboard friendly. Boreal has all the parks and stuff.

Heavenly was too flat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm a CA snowboarder, I can help you out. Grouped by approximate geographical area, from north to south:

*Tahoe area* (ranked in the order I like them):
1. Northstar at Tahoe (awesome place)
2. Sugarbowl (second most awesome)
3. Squaw Valley USA (cool place to go for historical reasons, better for skiing IMO)
4. Heavenly (South shore, big, crowded, better for skiing)
5. Sierra at Tahoe (South shore, only been here once, fairly big and some pretty long runs if I remember correctly)
6. Diamond Peak (been here once, nothing exceptional, small mountain) 
Others I have never been to: Boreal (small but usually has night skiing if you're into that), Alpine Meadows (pretty big), Mt. Rose (toward Reno a bit, probably out of your way), Soda Springs (really small and probably not worth going to), Tahoe Donner (also really small and probably not worth going to)

*Between Tahoe and Fresno*:
1. Kirkwood (awesome, awesome resort)
2. Dodge Ridge (OK place, not huge but not tiny, reasonable prices)
2. Bear Valley (sort of the same deal as Dodge Ridge)

*Fresno Area*:
Sierra Summit (Worth going to if you're going to be in Fresno for a while, only about an hour out of town. Look for cheaper tickets at Herb Bauer's in town.)
Badger Pass (never been here, I believe it's inside Yosemite)

*Socal*:
It seems like everybody from Socal goes to Mammoth, which I know nothing about other than the fact that it's crowded. It's actually near Yosemite also but the road is closed in the winter, and it would be a long drive from Fresno. I'd say skip this place.


*Overall*:

If there's one place you can't miss it's Kirkwood. After that I'd say Northstar, Sugarbowl, and Squaw. If you want to save a little money try Boreal, Diamond Peak, Dodge Ridge, Bear Valley, or Sierra Summit.


----------



## kyle16 (Jun 29, 2008)

I you are going to Dodge Ridge, that is my home base I have been going there for years. Send me a PM as that is my home base. What kinda boarding are you into? 

I am going to have to agree that Kirkwood is awesome, but it is really out of the way if there is bad weather at all. 88 Gets closed down a lot. If 88 is closed, you will have to drive into the Tahoe Basin via 50 and take 89 south to 88 west.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Right on thanks guys, probably leaving next week if all goes to plan.. I had no idea so many resorts were fairly close to Fresno.. we do any kind of riding all mountain and park.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Sierra Summit is the only one that's really close to Fresno, the others are pretty much just on the way down. Sierra Summit is a little over an hour east of Fresno. The other resorts I mentioned are more like 4 hours north and east. I'd suggest hitting a few of those on your way down, Sierra Summit while you're in town, and maybe a few more Tahoe resorts on your way home. Also, I might be riding Sierra Summit on the 18th and 19th, let me know if you need directions and/or want to shred a little bit.


----------

